# procesador celeron 1007U



## foc (Oct 25, 2013)

Bueno amigos compre una pc y tengo yna duda el procesador es celeron 1007U doble nucleo (la compre en mercado libre segun me debieron entregar con core 2 duo pero bueno) en la especificasion del producto en mercado libre dice que trabaja a 3.0Ghz y en la imagen adjunta de CPU-Z me marca 1.50Ghz creo me deberia aparecer 3.0Ghz ya que seria 1.50 de cada nucleo no? estoy hecho bolas alguien me podria explicar por favor  

<a href="http://ark.intel.com/es/products/72061/Intel-Celeron-Processor-1007U-2M-Cache-1_50-GHz" >especificasiones del procesador</a>


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2013)

Marca esa velocidad por que el procesador está en un estado de ahorro de energía. Cuando una aplicación intensiva está en marcha, el multiplicador sube y la velocidad de la CPU aumenta.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## foc (Oct 25, 2013)

hola tacatomon entonces realmente son 1.50ghz por nucleo es asi ....


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2013)

Si, la frecuencia máxima de la CPU es 1.5GHz.

Saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 25, 2013)

Solo tienes un núcleo físico y el otro es virtual


----------

